# Blue's Rhom Tanks



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's some full tank shots of my rhoms. As you can see, I'm getting some algae and really need to invest in some timers for the lighting. Other than that, the fish are doing great. Big Blue, is healing up nicely too. Since I eliminated the "electro-shock" treatments from that F'ed up powerhead. I feel bad that I didn't catch it sooner. It's amazing what these fish can take, really.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

you are a lucky guy to have all that. thanks for the pictures they look great and the fish are superb as expected.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

James Bond said:


> you are a lucky guy to have all that. thanks for the pictures they look great and the fish are superb as expected.


I owe it all to ebay and craigslist. lol

Thanks for the comps though. It's a lot of work, but worth every minute of it!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

The blue diamond is looking good Blue I really miss that fish the only fish I have now with personality like him is my 5.5"mac.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> The blue diamond is looking good Blue I really miss that fish the only fish I have now with personality like him is my 5.5"mac.


I'm surprised you sold the big peru rhom. That thing was a beast!

Macs are great Ps to keep. Eager eaters for sure!


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice rhoms and set ups... i really like the quality of the pictures too... what are you using?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

SpecialEffect said:


> Nice rhoms and set ups... i really like the quality of the pictures too... what are you using?


It's a new canon xsi digital. I really need to have my daughter show me how to use all the settings. When she uses it, her pics make mine look like they were taken with a fugi throw away. lol


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow!! You the MAN Blue!!!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah those pics are great makes me want to get a DSLR.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Blue, the big guy looks amazing, he's in 125g right? the tank makes it look so small, lol
and I love the aquascapes you have in your tanks, awesome~!!!



Ba20 said:


> Yeah those pics are great makes me want to get a DSLR.


you really should get one


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks for sharing blue. you have some real nice setups. the rhoms is looking very healthy and happy


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Blue , Next time Im In Michigan (I have friends there) PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Can I Stop by Your House  ???

lol.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Very Nice!!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Blue Flame said:


> The blue diamond is looking good Blue I really miss that fish the only fish I have now with personality like him is my 5.5"mac.


I'm surprised you sold the big peru rhom. That thing was a beast!

Macs are great Ps to keep. Eager eaters for sure!
[/quote]

Yeah he was pretty beastly but I wanted to go a different direction and picked up some more baby macs and a black diamond and I am thinking of getting out of the piranha habby for the most part. I may be selling everything except for the baby macs and the baby rhom I have been growing out. I am thinking about going back to Flowerhorns.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Very Nice fish and set-ups mate







I want another Rhom now


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Amazing Ps and fishroom BF, just wish my pics turned out like yours


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful Pics and Rhom blue they look amazing


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome fish man! i love the set up.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your fish and tank look amazing Blue, what size is that lrg tank?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice to see......Rhoms look well cared for per usual Sir.

View attachment 190127


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful rhom and pics!







What size tank is that?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone

The top 6' tank is a 125, and the lower tank is a 135.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I was playing with the camera on my cell phone. I thought I'd share the pics with everyone. The Big Blue D is shedding some teeth! I tossed in a few pics of the mac too.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

makes me jealous every time


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice collection !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome looking P's Blue


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Moondemon said:


> Very nice collection !!!


x2!!

Enjoyed the pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> Very nice collection !!!


x2!!

Enjoyed the pictures thanks for sharing.
[/quote]

x3


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

love the pics


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Very Nice Sir!!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Great pics Blue. Love Diamond rhom's. Mine is always attacking the glass though and has a huge chimple because of it!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wayyy to represent you name lol
that's a lot of rhombs


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Gorgeous fish Blue... thanks for sharing

What was happening with the powerhead and how was it affecting the fish?

Its funny how the Rhom has the "elvis grin" from knocking teeth out.
My Mac looks like that occasionally but I believe he is knocking them out from attacking the glass.
Is the Rhom just loosing them?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Gorgeous fish Blue... thanks for sharing
> 
> What was happening with the powerhead and how was it affecting the fish?
> 
> ...


The powerhead was leaking voltage into the tank, causing HITH. My volt meter was reading like 4.5 volts, and I was beating myself to death trying to figure out how it was getting HITH in the first place. I have a very strict maintenance schedule. Never the less...The powerhead is gone, and I've been treating the HITH. It's healing up slowly, but from what I hear, it's not an overnight thing to get rid of. At least the poor fish isn't being shocked anymore.

As for the teeth thing. It's just shedding it's teeth. It didn't ram the glass or anything, and now, it's losing the lowers on the same side. I've had my big peru rhom do the same thing in the past. I guess they shed them one side at a time. Kinda weird...


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome! Nice collection.....


----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

what size are all those tanks? what kind of lighting system and bulbs are you using. its very impressive man, so clear and bright.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

michaelj said:


> what size are all those tanks? what kind of lighting system and bulbs are you using. its very impressive man, so clear and bright.


They range from 135 gallons to 70. The lighting is nothing special. I just keep my tanks and water very clean, and I have a good camera. Canon rebel XSI FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's a few more tank shots of the peru rhom and the purple diamond. These fish are getting big fast!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn Blue when I grow up wanta be like you lol awsome Rhoms and set up's man


----------

